# Motion Leap CC controller setup and uses with orchestral and non orchestral libraries.



## gsilbers (Sep 11, 2020)

I made a setup video on how to use the motion leap controller i thought some poeple might like 
using their libraries a little different. 
Also the potential of "scoring" a scene in realtime with music sound design imo are inmense

here is some examples using our latest release:




And here is the long video setup and ramblings. The actual setup is pretty easy and works with any library.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 11, 2020)

Btw the setup is pretty fast and it’s within the first few minutes.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 11, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> I made a setup video on how to use the motion leap controller i thought some poeple might like
> using their libraries a little different.
> Also the potential of "scoring" a scene in realtime with music sound design imo are inmense
> 
> ...



This is great, I have thought about getting one as they often go on sale, but still not convinced over getting something like a Touche SE by Expressive E


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 11, 2020)

Markrs said:


> This is great, I have thought about getting one as they often go on sale, but still not convinced over getting something like a Touche SE by Expressive E




If I remember correctly, the motion leap was about $35ish used on eBay. 
There are several models or versions or revisions but at the end it’s the same.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 11, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> If I remember correctly, the motion leap was about $35ish used on eBay.
> There are several models or versions or revisions but at the end it’s the same.


The do go cheap though in the UK most seem to have gone for £40+ though still a very good price to be able be more expressive with sound. My main concern was holding your arm and hand up for a while


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 11, 2020)

Markrs said:


> The do go cheap though in the UK most seem to have gone for £40+ though still a very good price to be able be more expressive with sound. My main concern was holding your arm and hand up for a while



lol. yep..for a whole day of work maybe the arm might get tired. 

thats one thing i tried to see if i didnt have to move my arm soooo high. and some of the expressions like moving my hand forward would touch my screen. I do have mt screen very close to me compared to other other setups ive seen. specially with the tablet infront. 

Im guessing for simple volume, expression cc11 it wont be too hard on the arm. 
plus i also have the normal midi controller and the mation leap is more for live performacne sort of thing for this library as well as some synths that allow multiple cc routings like any of the U-he synths. 
the cool thing about the u-he synths is that once you do the setup on a synth (repro or diva), it will be the same no matter what project. its a huge time saver.


----------

